# american fuzzy lop kits



## sheandg (Nov 30, 2009)

Today my broken black doe had a litter of 6. They all look great and the same size. I have a runt in my lionhead litter that I am thinking might not make it. again I am excited to see them grow and what colors I have. Dad was a chestnut and mom a broken black, They are about 5 hours old here


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeus!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE the baby with the mustache...so adorable! Looks like you have at least 2 brokens with fairly decent markings!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW what cuties


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 1, 2009)

I want I want. I miss my AFL  They're all so cute.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

they are 6 days old and all growing well here are some new pics


----------



## nikki8jean (Dec 6, 2009)

OMGosh!I NEED those babies!!! Bring them to me right now!!!! why does nature do this to us? I can't stand it!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG!! They are TOO cute! They have gorgeous markings. Hope the runt is still alive  Please keep updating; on behalf or bunny lovers, we want to see them growing! I never had a litter so it is exciting for me to see the babys!


(Also, what is the name of your camera? Its so clear!)


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 6, 2009)

I want the brokenblue!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my there getting so cute. I still want one.  They're getting furry now.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 6, 2009)

nicolevins wrote:


> (Also, what is the name of your camera? Its so clear!)




It is a canon 30D I was using my tamron 28-75mm lens


----------



## sheandg (Dec 9, 2009)

they are 9 days old and getting so big. I go on vacation for 4 days starting tomorrow and I am going to MISS them they are gonna look huge when I get back and all eyes should be open then. 

I have a question about telling the difference between a broken blue and a broken blue otter. I think the broken blue might be an otter??? I hope not because it isn't a showable color. What should I look for? There is on black otter in the litter. Mom was a broken black and dad was a chestnut











blue?









here's the broken blue and hoping it isn't an otter


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Dec 10, 2009)

In broken otter you are looking for tanning near the back of the ears and around the nose :3 That is how I tell the difference


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

oh my gosh I love the one with the white ears!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 13, 2009)

I want the little broken blue!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Dec 14, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> I want the little broken blue!!



And we shall share I shall also take one of the whites, himi perferably! The one looks himi, or maybe it is just a shadow from the camera? :bunnydance:

So lucky to get so many colors from the parents. Looks like the lines are rainbows :inlove:


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Dec 14, 2009)

oh my why dont i live closer to you :inlove:

id end up taking the lot lol

they are beautiful im going to love watching them grow up :inlove:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 14, 2009)

With a broken black x a chestnut, you shouldn't get otter.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> With a broken black x a chestnut, you shouldn't get otter.


Isn't is possible to get otters if the chestnut is A-at and the black is a-a? Then you could have babies with the genotype at-a, which would be otter. But then I would think you could only have otters, at-a, or agoutis, A-a, no regular blacks or blues. Is that right?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Dec 14, 2009)

Acually otter and self are both possible.

black - aaB-C-D-E-
agouti - A-B-C-D-E-

in this case the parents appear to be

black - aaB-C-DdE-
agouti - AatB-C-DdE-

Which makes everything possible. Agouti can carry otter(My Dillan who is black got pregnant by Keebler, who is agouti but has a silver martin father, and produced "at" baby), because agouti covers up all other "a" genes. I BELEIVE, but don't quote me, since the sire does not have a self gene that means all the non-otter/agouti babies carry otter?

I have not read on genetics in a while but I still retain a bit. I know mostly basic genetics on comman colors in the comman breeds, just what I have worked with really. What puzzles me is the lack of any agouti baby, seeing as agouti is dominate. 

Pam would be the one to truely help, I think.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I was confused because I thought at was still dominate to a. So an agouti (A-at) crossed with a black (a-a) could not produce another a-a, which is the only way you're get another self color, right? You could only produce A-at and at-a which would be agouti and otter, respectively.

ETA: I should add, from the picks, it clearly looks like there is at least one otter and one self-blue ... which makes me very confused! I hope a genetics expert can come in and explain.


----------



## sheandg (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks all for the comments. I am very green with genetics but have been reading a ton but it is hard to absorb it all. I was really never great in school

they are 2 weeks today and everyone is great. Eyes are open now. The whites have red eyes which I thought they would. I think that broken blue is looking a little otter-like;( compared to the broken black. Then the other one looks blue and the last one must be an otter is it black or blue?

thinking broken blue otter around the nose looks cream and around the eyes but hard to tell in this pic








here's the other otter is it blue or black??



















last but not least the REWs


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the pic with the little blue one sticking out their tongue...
:inlove:


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it possible that the one who looks like an otter is actually an opal or some other agouti color? That could explain the genetics. I have zero experience at looking at kits and telling color though, so I could be totally off.


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

it looks like a chinchilla colored baby to me. . . i don't see any fawn color on the back of the neck like you would with an opal. . . and it just doesn't have the blueish glow an opal would


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> it looks like a chinchilla colored baby to me. . . i don't see any fawn color on the back of the neck like you would with an opal. . . and it just doesn't have the blueish glow an opal would


Chinchilla is still an agouti color, correct? That was basically what I was getting at, though I didn't know exactly what color to call it. I'm just wondering if it's actually an agouti rather than an otter, which would explain the genetics.


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

yes, you are right.

we can toss out the option of an otter simply because the ticking is appearing all over the body.

and a chin would be more likely then an otter out of this pairing


----------



## sheandg (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't even think of that, both parents have otter in their background so I just thought it was going to be otter which I don't want. Maybe it is opal or chin?? I was trying to see if it has a triangle on the nape of the neck but I can't tell yet. Boy they really change in appearance almost everyday


----------



## sheandg (Dec 14, 2009)

so I still probably have just a broken blue vs broken blue otter?? That would be great news


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

*sheandg wrote: *


> so I still probably have just a broken blue vs broken blue otter?? That would be great news


That's what I was thinking. That or a broken opal, but he doesn't look like he has any ticking.


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

yup, i would put my money on a broken blue.

if it was an opal, you would see fawn color with the white on the nose markings


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, here is a good website

http://www.gbfarm.org/rabbit/holland-colors.shtml

if you scroll about 1/2 down the page you should see examples of a solid opal baby. . . you will get the idea of what opal looks like on a baby holland (it would look just about the same on a baby fuzzy lop


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 14, 2009)

Katt, that website is great! I'm going to bookmark it.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Dec 14, 2009)

Chin, yep. CUTTEEE! I love chin, I had a broken chin mini rex ones. Ahhh, the memories


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 15, 2009)

:faint: OMG there so freaking adorable


----------



## sheandg (Dec 20, 2009)

they are 3 weeks tomorrow and growing well and getting so fuzzy. Mom is such a great momma too. They have ventured out of their nestbox and have been testing out mom's pellets. I have a show the end of jan and they will be 9 weeks so I hope to get an opinion on them as to who I should keep. Still not positive about the genders yet their parts are so tiny and look all alike right now. I think in a few weeks it will be easier. I am good at sexing but never have seen their parts so tiny. I have wrote down my guesses at this age and will see how accurate i was. 


the chin






one of the REW






the other REW






the broken black






the blue







the broken blue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG there all so cute but if I could get one I want this one.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 21, 2009)

They r sooo soo cute


----------



## bunniekrissy (Dec 21, 2009)

Gosh they are adorable. There's something about that partially grown-in long haired coat that is just so huggable.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG there coming along gorgeous, I have always wanted an American fuzzy lop too bad no one thought to bring them over to Ireland Grr! I want to steal them all from you!


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im thinking I need to go to Minnesota and take that REW and brocken black off your hands :biggrin2:


----------



## Skybunny11 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Blue reminds me of Foody's sister Lady Grace. Oh they are SO cute!


----------



## sheandg (Feb 3, 2010)

9.5 weeks and all fuzz!

They are all doing great. I sold the blue buck to another fuzzy breeder this past weekend so now I have the 5. I showed the 4 bucks and the judge like the broken black and the REW the best so we'll see as they fill out. I just have the 2 does the chin and REW so I'll be keeping them both to see how they grow. The one we thought might be a broken blue did turn out to be a broken opal. They are all so fun but man they have to be groomed every other day for sure! I know some breeders clipper them but I love the fuzz and find it very relaxing to go out and brush them all, plus it keeps them use to being brush and messed with. 

here they are at 9 weeks

chin doe







broken opal buck






broken black buck






REW doe







REW buck


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 3, 2010)

Eek! They are just big fluff balls. So cute


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

wow they have grown so much...and still adorable


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 3, 2010)

dieing from cuteness!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 4, 2010)

What kind of camera do you use? Sorry, it's off topic, bt they are all captured so nicely!

They are super cute!


----------



## sheandg (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a canon 30D and was using a tamron 28-75mm lens


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 4, 2010)

AWWW they are adorable! I can't wait for my buns to look that cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 5, 2010)

They look like baby kittens when they are that little


----------



## big54bob (Feb 12, 2010)

*dies of teh cute*

How far is burnsville from rochester? I may want to adopt one.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at all the fuzz


----------



## sheandg (Feb 12, 2010)

big54bob wrote:


> *dies of teh cute*
> 
> How far is burnsville from rochester? I may want to adopt one.




It is about 70 miles from Burnsville. I do have the little broken opal buck that is available. He is almost 12 weeks old. I will be going to Austin next month for a show but if you are interested in him let me know.

Thanks


----------

